# Batch file for multi execeute files for Dummy



## britney (Jan 26, 2007)

Windows XP DOS CMD

If in C:\DIRA\
have runa.exe, runb.exe, whaterver.exe, nowhere.exe, something.exe ....
and a bat file run.cmd to run one by one exe file
Example: rC:\DIRA\run runa.exe
or C:\DIRA\run whatever.exe


How do you write a batch file so it can run all of the .exe file in C:\DIRA\
one test at a time , it finish one .exe file then go to next .exe file ??

I am lost in DOS 

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

doesn't this work?

--- contents of batch file ---
runa.exe
runb.exe
whaterver.exe
nowhere.exe
something.exe


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You don't have to type RUN. I think the last time I did that was on an Apple IIe in 1989.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think runa was the name of his EXE file.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> I think runa was the name of his EXE file.


Yes.
I guess I misinterpreted the *C:\DIRA\run * directory as a RUN command.


----------



## britney (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay my hard drive have 2 drive
C for DOS and D for windowsXP
In windows I have D:\Program Files\Application\Samples\XX\YY\ZZ\
In ZZ I have runa.exe , runb.exe , runc.exe, runv.exe, runz.exe

How I write a batch file from C, so when I type runsample.bat
it will execute 3 files
D:\Program Files\Application\Samples\XX\YY\ZZ\runa.exe
D:\Program Files\Application\Samples\XX\YY\ZZ\runb.exe
D:\Program Files\Application\Samples\XX\YY\ZZ\runc.exe

After it run runa then it run runb.exe then after dont with runb.exe it will runc.exe

I hope you understand what I say. How do i writethe runsample.bat


----------



## britney (Jan 26, 2007)

I did it. Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

